# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  bikepark winterberg

## mtbiker_freak

Wollte fragen wann in winterberg die fun class los geht danke im voraus

----------


## Downhill Fan

Hat sich in Winterberg allgemein etwas großartiges verändert? War das letzte Mal Im Sommer 2014 und möchte dieses Jahr eventuell nochmal dort hin. Gibt es irgendwelche Streckenänderungen und sind die Tracks immer noch Einsteigerfreundlich?

----------

